# Guidance please



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok I did as advised and got the liquid test kit, brand name is API. I did the test. right now my tank is as follows:

PH:7.6
Ammonia: 0 ppm

Nitrate: 0 ppm

Nitrite: 0ppm


Theres also a liquid in there for high ph, should I do that one as well?

What action should I take at this point? Where should the numbers be?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the upper limit for the low ph test is 7.6, therefore you should also test with the high test. That test will never read higher than 7.6 no matter what. You're good for a cycling tank. Test for ammonia daily. If it gets to 1ppm, do a 25% water change. If it is 3ppm or higher, do a 50% water change. Once you have been reading ammonia for about 7 days or so, start testing for both ammonia and nitrite. Follow the same water change routine for it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I think the upper limit for the low ph test is 7.6, therefore you should also test with the high test. That test will never read higher than 7.6 no matter what. You're good for a cycling tank. Test for ammonia daily. If it gets to 1ppm, do a 25% water change. If it is 3ppm or higher, do a 50% water change. Once you have been reading ammonia for about 7 days or so, start testing for both ammonia and nitrite. Follow the same water change routine for it.


I did the high PH test and I'm at 8.2. that's pretty high right? now to lower it?


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't remember exactly what you have in your tank besides platies, but if none of your fish seem bothered, I wouldn't try to do anything to the pH. They always say it's more important for the pH to be stable than for it to be at a certain number, as fish will usually adapt to an unusually high or low pH but can't take swings.

If you really need to lower your pH, driftwood tends to have that effect, and I believe it's relatively stable although I'm not sure how quick the initial drop is.

Especially if your pH is a little abnormal (but really regardless), you should find out the pH of the water any new fish are coming from if possible, and always drip acclimate them so as to ease the transition from one level to another. I'm pretty sure I've killed some fish in the past by not drip acclimating and thus making them adjust to a new pH too quickly. 
(see http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't lower your pH. If you acclimatize your fish slowly (drip acclimation) your fish will get used to the high pH. I've got a high pH and I keep Cardinal Tetras - slow acclimation.

Using chemicals to lower pH (or raise it in some circumstances) is never good. It usually does more damage than good.

Like Suzanne said, you could try drift wood. Although, if you use carbon in your filter, it will filter out the tannins in a few weeks, and the tannins are what lowers the pH.


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with the girls. Leave it alone and when you acclimate your fish do it slowly. I like the drip method and I went to a nurse and she gave me a stopcock to control the flow of fluid in the tubing. It works perfectly, I can run it wide open or choke it on down to a drip. Glad to see you taking an active interest in your tank, kudos to you.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks lol The heart is there...i'm just hoping my brain can keep up!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a lot to take in, and definitely more advanced/confusing than it was many years ago, but once you get the hang of it, it's easy.

Although, there's_ always_ something new to learn!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Good thing for me, I love to learn, and am currently unemployed so lots of time to do it. Just not so much money to do it with, but I'll get there slowly haha


----------

